# Condising NG boiler



## JrCRXHF (Aug 21, 2008)

I was going to get a Gasification wood boiler before the wife decided to go back to school now i am going to have to replace my old 70's boiler. The house has 73ft of baseboard downstairs and 95ft upstairs the house is 3400 sqft. 

i guess my question is are more people paying the extra money for these boilers with the gas price going up and are they worth the money. To me the less gas you use the better and the price of gas is just going to keep going up so payback should be better down the road.

Any ideas or thoughts would be nice.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## heaterman (Aug 22, 2008)

JrCRXHF said:
			
		

> I was going to get a Gasification wood boiler before the wife decided to go back to school now i am going to have to replace my old 70's boiler. The house has 73ft of baseboard downstairs and 95ft upstairs the house is 3400 sqft.
> 
> i guess my question is are more people paying the extra money for these boilers with the gas price going up and are they worth the money. To me the less gas you use the better and the price of gas is just going to keep going up so payback should be better down the road.
> 
> ...



That's all we install anymore. Unless you need 200* water temp to heat your place a non-condensing boiler shouldn't even be considered. Triangle Tube's Prestige boiler is an excellent medium priced piece of equipment. If you want the best on the planet, look at Viessmann's Vitodens 200. Note: any condensing boiler will deliver maximum efficiency at supply water temps below 160*. None of them install like your current boiler when it comes to piping.


----------



## JrCRXHF (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you think the Solo 110 would do the job or would i have to move up to the solo 175?


----------

